# Have no cow, but want raw milk in Ohio



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Would love to buy raw milk. Does anyone have any resources East of Columbus, Ohio? Am not trying to get anyone in trouble - just don't know what the regulations are in Ohio about selling raw milk to the public. Thanks.


----------



## lilsassafrass (May 13, 2002)

Unfortunatly I cannot help you with locating anyone in teh columbus area who has a family cow, but when you do locate some one , keep in mind , Ohio is one of those "progressive" states that prohibits the sale of raw milk.Unless the law has changed unbeknownst to me.

When I used to keep the goat dairy, and now when I occasionally have excess milk from my half highland .. Suzie Q , I took donations for the upkeep of the cow,and those people would find jugs of milk in a cooler on the back porch , some times I would take donations for jugs of pet milk, bring your own container ....


----------



## jucal (Jan 27, 2003)

To bad you live in OH and not in OK. I am milking 2 Jersey cows right now and selling the milk and starting to have a pretty nice customer base. Could use a few more good customers. In OK I can sell my milk as long as the customer comes to the farm and brings their own container. I also have the regular milk cartons like you would buy milk in the store with the sealed cap. The customer that doesn't want to tote their own container just pays an extra 35 cents for it and throws it away after one use. So if any of you okies in NE OK want the real thing just let me know. Like I said I can always use some more good customers. 
Judy


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I think you can sell it for pet use


----------



## TracyJ (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes, pet use. 

What is wrong with my state in regard to crazy agriculture kind of laws????
The pastured poultry man I spoke to is only allowed to sell up to 1000 birds/yr.from his farm. I'm sure his chickens have never made anyone sick!

It's ashame that with all the good scientific information out there in regards to
raw milk that they wouldn't allow us the "choice" (a favorite word in gov't.  )
to buy it raw if we want. 

I hope to be able to have a couple goats sometime and would gladly share
PET milk with someone who desired it. [ And since soemtimes people have been known to actually eat pet food, we'd be sure to treat it just as if we were going to drink it...*****All that said, I'm sadly not set up for a couple goats yet.]

There IS a raw dairy in Ohio,though ( grandfathered in under the law)! Around Dayton I believe...can't remember the name: maybe Youngs or something like that. I found it on a while back 
on a search. It may be worth the drive if you are not too far east of Columbus.

Still, the share of the cow idea is nice...wish I knew someone who would like to share a cow.  

God bless and I hope you find something,

Tracy


----------



## mysticokra (Feb 5, 2003)

Make your needs known to http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/RawDairy/?yguid=160412116

Someone there can help you.


----------



## Rainbeau777 (May 21, 2003)

I have raw milk and fresh butter I will trade for what it costs to buy a bag of feed. Email me if interested at [email protected]. I live 1 hr west of Dayton, OH. 

Tracy




Unregistered said:


> Would love to buy raw milk. Does anyone have any resources East of Columbus, Ohio? Am not trying to get anyone in trouble - just don't know what the regulations are in Ohio about selling raw milk to the public. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

I am in Cincinnati, Ohio.

Does anyone know of any farmers or co-ops where I can get some raw milk?

Thanks,

-Brett


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

If you know the closest place I can get raw cow's milk, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## tim1253 (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't know if this info. will help but:

Beallsville: Buckeye Grove Farm Cheese is made on our farm in Monroe Counties "Little Switzerland Valley" from grass fed, Grade A ,unpasteurized Jersey milk. We produce by Green Earth Methods. Both our closed herd and licensed cheesemaking facility are inspected regularly by State of Ohio. This is the REAL cheese produced by time honored hand made methods. Contact: www.buckeyegrovefarmcheese.com or e mail: [email protected] . Jake and Dixie Scheiderer 
Columbus: Minerva Maid Products (see listing below) can be purchased at Clintonville Community Market, 200 Crestview Rd. 
Fairfield: Jungle Jim's Market, Inc., 5440 Dixie Hwy, Fairfield OH 45014, Ph: (513) 829-1919. Website. 1400 varieties of cheese available (but not all of them are made with raw milk). Also features Amish foods (including free range ostrich eggs), natural foods, a huge imported foods section, and when seasonally available, local produce, including organic. 
Minerva: Minerva Maid Products, Minerva, OH 44657, (330) 868-4196. Natural Cheeses, old fashioned, fine quality, Amish butter. Can also be purchased at Krieger's Health Foods Market 615 Graham Road, Cuyahoga, Falls OH, (330) 929-2929. 
North Benton: Raw goat milk is available at O'Brocks Goat Dairy. Ken O'Brock, O'Brock's Goat Dairy, 9435 12th St., North Benton,Ohio 44449, 330-584-4681, [email protected] . We ship frozen raw goat milk by UPS to customers within 400 miles and they report it gets there by the second day and is still partially frozen. The price is $6.00 per gallon, minimum 2 gallons. Shipping is $12.00 for 2 gallons. It can also be picked up fresh at our farm if you call ahead. 
Yorkshire: E.A.T. Food for Life, Dan & Nancy Kremer, Yorkshire, OH 45388. We are located 1 hr northwest of Dayton in northern Darke county in west central Ohio. 419-336-LIFE(5433). www.eatfoodforlife.com. We offer organic, pastured raw goat milk, cow milk, and raw milk cow cheese (Artisan, white and yellow Cheddar). We also offer eggs, turkey, chicken, beef, lamb, goat, buffalo, and some pork. 
Young's Dairy: NOTE: No longer selling raw milk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

I sell milk from my Jerseys for $2.00 to my 5 children and $2.50 to everyone else. I don't skim any cream off the milk and folks bring their own clean jugs for filling. I ask that they have two sets of jugs: one to leave at our house for filling and another to take home with them. 

So..., folks just show up and trade clean emptys for full jugs and leave cash we use to buy feed for the Jerseys, our Milking Devons, and other barnyard inhabitants.

I tell Herself that I don't want to start a "raw milk" business. She reminds me that I'm a Scot and where you find one Scot you find one business. Where you find two Scots you find a company. She is keeping a close eye on me as I'm supposed to be retired. But, man it would be easy to sell 20 or 30 gallons of raw milk a day in my spare/retired time and as my Devons freshen if Herself weren't lurking just over my shoulder.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I sell milk from my Jerseys for $2.00 to my 5 children and $2.50 to everyone else. I don't skim any cream off the milk and folks bring their own clean jugs for filling. I ask that they have two sets of jugs: one to leave at our house for filling and another to take home with them.
> 
> So..., folks just show up and trade clean emptys for full jugs and leave cash we use to buy feed for the Jerseys, our Milking Devons, and other barnyard inhabitants.
> 
> I tell Herself that I don't want to start a "raw milk" business. She reminds me that I'm a Scot and where you find one Scot you find one business. Where you find two Scots you find a company. She is keeping a close eye on me as I'm supposed to be retired. But, man it would be easy to sell 20 or 30 gallons of raw milk a day in my spare/retired time and as my Devons freshen if Herself weren't lurking just over my shoulder.


Haggis @ Wolf Cairn Moor forgot to log in


----------



## thibbs7 (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm looking for raw milk in north east GA. I know it's not legal to sell it here, so I'm also looking into starting a cow share program. A friend and I are thinking of going in together (she's got the land). We are totally inexperienced at anything to do with cows, though. Are we crazy? Any advice?


----------

